# Henry Gerecke – Chaplain to Nazi war criminals



## Pergamum (Sep 29, 2013)

Henry Gerecke - Chaplain to Nazi war criminals


I was blessed to have run across this article today:




> The story of Henry Gerecke is little known and the events of the most important year of his life, November 1945 to November 1946, have been largely overlooked. In that year he acted as spiritual advisor and chaplain to Nazis on trial before the International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg. His own accounts, written soon after the event while memory was fresh, survive in American archives.






> That left ten men to die by the rope. At 01.00 Ribbentrop was called for first. Before he walked to the gallows, he told Gerecke that he put all his trust in Christ. Ribbentrop was then marched to the first of three scaffolds. He climbed the thirteen steps to the trapdoor. The impassive soldiers and press representatives looked on. A guard tied his legs. An American officer asked for his last words. Ribbentrop responded: ‘I place all my confidence in the Lamb who made atonement for my sins. May God have mercy on my soul.’ Then he turned to Gerecke and said, ‘I’ll see you again.’ The black hood was pulled over his face. The thirteen-coiled noose was put around his neck – and he dropped through the trap door.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes. There's a little book about this, called "The Cross and the Swastika" by F.T.Grossmith.

The vilest offender is certainly not beyond the grace of God, although a better justification of their faith before men would have been if they had to live as Christians rather than die shortly after professing faith.

I suppose Gerecke had a task like Jonah's, which he did not run from, nor did he complain to the Lord when he found success in it.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 29, 2013)

Just read it - excellent article; will share with the children and Elizabeth. Thank you!


----------



## adamjthompson (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, great article. Lots to think on in that story.

What an example for us to follow. Preaching the gospel with love and firmness to even the most hated.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 30, 2013)

Was there evidence of repentance?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 30, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Was there evidence of repentance?



In Speer's case apparently not, but - like the thief on the cross - how many of them lived long enough to have their incipient faith tested?


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 30, 2013)

as convicted criminals I would have thought some expression of regret might be appropriate. If it was me I would be concerned with the legacy left behind. If there was anything I could say to prevent others glamourising what I (they) did I would do it.

(I recall reading the "christian" autobiography of an actor. Throughout the whole book there was no discussion of conviction of sin or repentance.)


----------

